# I?m new and this is my car



## Vorlon (Dec 24, 2005)

*I´m new and this is my car*

Hi 2 all.
My name is Hector, I'm new in this forum and i'm from Mexico
This is my car
























SEAT Ibiza Sport 2004 ( The Phoenix )
Regards 2 all










_Modified by Vorlon at 8:21 PM 12-27-2005_


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

hey vorlon! what´s up?
nice ride!!! and also nice location in the first to pics


----------



## Vorlon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (MauGomez)*

hahahahahahah
Sup Mau
Yeah right, nice pics hehe







, that's u're store http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers bro










_Modified by Vorlon at 8:56 PM 12-27-2005_


----------



## Miyagisan (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Vorlon)*

Awesome ride man, I wish we had stuff like that here







.


----------



## Eurorocco87 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Miyagisan)*

I want one. What do those Cost?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Eurorocco87)*

Noice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What engine does it have?
Here's my latest mod:








And the rest of the car.


----------



## Vorlon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Eurorocco87)*

Thanks 2 all, at u're service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stock Costs, mmmm, 16,000 Dls more or less
with all extra accesories, mmmmm, 20,000 Dls or more, that depends on how much mods it as
Cheers


----------



## Vorlon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

Very very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tomorrow i'll post a interior photo of mine, i'll promise


----------



## rickysals (Aug 11, 2005)

i wish they had these in the USA.
sweet cars


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*



Son of a B...5er! said:


> Noice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What engine does it have?
> Here's my latest mod:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: I´m new and this is my car (Vorlon)*

Holy Jesus thats secksy. Da** i wish we could get this brand in the states.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MauGomez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MauGomez* »_bro... i can´t understand your mod hehe








every seat ibiza or cordoba has that gauge panel... 

Ummm... No.








Here it is before the mod.








Can you see the difference (other than the drastic drop of speed)?


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

metal bezels?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Ultraflux3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultraflux3* »_metal bezels?

No, just silver paint from a rattle can.


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*

looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

nice!!! 
i really didn´t notice the gray paint hehe...
looks nice


----------



## Probo (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice car Vorlon!!








By the way... how's you're back?








Saludos!


----------



## VWGti AudiA4 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Probo)*

nice interior http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v2doorA2Jetta (Jul 15, 2003)

f'en sweet dam i want that car....my dad lives in mexico...


----------



## MauGomez (Dec 23, 2005)

this car is one sale!!!!!!

no one?!?!


----------



## DigitalTucker (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (MauGomez)*

How much?


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (DigitalTucker)*

nice ride


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (Gone.T.eightI)*

hmm looks good


----------

